# Bollywood Measuring-Fetish Vidclip!



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdXZl95wJyM The fluffy thighs of superstar Namitha are highlighted, then the measuring fun begins.:eat2::smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm confused by the placement of this thread, but the last ten seconds of that video are PRICELESS.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanx for the video!


----------

